# Leigh dovetail jig



## Angler (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello all, I'm new here but have been reading a lot on the forum. My question is Have found a Leigh D4R Pro with the VRS unit. Is $500.00 a fair price? the jig is barely used. Thanks


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

It would be hard to set a price because these tools hardly ever get sold. It is certainly less than the new price. Part of the consideration is how much you will use it and what accessories it comes with. The extra guides can be $100 or more. There are lots of additional guides and fingers available. 
I have one and it does a great job. I got mine primarily to make large toy chests and similar items. 
The learning curve is a bit steep and I still find I consult the manual every time I use it. That may just be my old brain not functioning up to speed any more. 
The only problem I have had is making sure my guide on the router base stays "exactly" centered or oriented exactly the same way between cutting pins and sockets. Otherwise your pins and tails don't line up precisely. The difficulty occurs when you change router bits from straight to dovetail. If the alignment of the guide changes there will be small gaps in the final joints.


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I bought one new and paid over 6 for it.

Things are worth what someone will pay. Make sure all the toys (bits, manual, etc.) are with it. These extra items really add up.

As far as getting use out of it, in my case, I bought it because it was it was really neat and I wanted it. I hope I live long enough to see $600+ worth of dovetails out of it.

I have found that there is a steep learning curve with it, but it's like any other tool to master. A good place to see value is E-pay. That will give you an idea what these sell for, not just what someone is asking. If you miss this $500 deal, I assure you, another one will be around the corner.

I bought new because I didn't really know what I was doing, and was afraid of getting one missing parts, bent or otherwise damaged.

Good luck on this.

Mark


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a Leigh 24 - that I am trying to sell- great condition with a good set of carbide bits (no dust collection)
I would settle for $300 but no takers. I am told that this is a hard item to re-sell. 
Les' review above is spot on.
$500 a good price? only if it is and the "bits" are in Excellant condition or brand new. The problem will be should you want to resell it. Offer him $400


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought a D4 years ago. Like everyone says it's a demanding tool to learn to use. I found that the demand for accuracy is demanding. I had trouble with the torque of the router bit causing the wood to shift. I solved it with adhesive sand paper on any surface that held the wood in place.

I've decided the next time I pull it out for a project I'm going to buy a 2nd router for through dovetails. One for a straight bit and the other for the dovetail bit. Changing bits for the pins and tails left me to open for errors.


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Not to hijack this…

You can minimize error by using a height gauge or other very accurate means of setting bit height. Just write down your measurements. Committing to memory is a sure failure.

Have you been to E-bay? Leigh jigs come up pretty often.  D4R's are pretty common. The D4R Pro allows single pass blind dovetails is the only difference I can see. Single pass dovetails are not able to be custom spaced, so you wind up with pretty symetrical looking dovetails. There's nothing wrong with these but that's all you can cut single pass. Bit depth here is very critical.

IMO, don't buy any "kit" or accessory "package" for bits. You'll get bits you will never use and pay for them.

Mark


----------



## Angler (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. I ended up getting it for 480. it's hardly used. It was around 750 new with the extras so I did okay.


----------

